# Custom lami 150



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Custom lami 150 using RDT layout and fuji silicon carbide guides. Wrapped in black and orange, split grip, cork on the butt and fore grip, shrink tubing below the fuji reel seat @27 i think. Can confirm with pics for those interested. Rod is in Nova but can work something out. $250


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Pics added. Rod was built and rebuilt @RDT. I have the receipt and lifetime warranty from lamiglass.


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Please close


----------

